# [APP][2.2+] Ultra Wide HD LWP - Beta testers needed!



## 0xD34D  (Oct 10, 2011)

With most launchers allowing for you to have multiple home screens, why are you still limited to such a small wallpaper? Well, that's about to change with the Ultra Wide HD LWP.

*Features*
_Use any size wallpaper you want_
_Crop wallpaper to any size you want_
_Apply various panoramic effects for home screen scrolling_
_Adjust the level of detail for better performance_
_Apply various color/pixel effects with adjustable effect strength_
_Apply special 3D animated effects_
_Use overlays to change the texturing look of the wallpaper_
_Overlay one of several borders_
I present to you the beta release of Ultra Wide HD LWP. As a beta user, you can be a part of making an already awesome app even better.

*Requirements*
_Android 2.2 or greater_
_OpenGL ES 2.0 Capable_
*Downloads*
Ultra Wide HD LWP 0.99.8-beta

Thank you for taking the time to try this out. Your input is valuable and will help to improve future releases.

*Screenshots*


----------



## 0xD34D  (Oct 10, 2011)

*Color/Pixel Effects Previews*


----------



## 0xD34D  (Oct 10, 2011)

In case you need some wider images to use this LWP to it's full potential. Check out some of the ones over at deviantart.com - http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=panoramic


----------

